
With elective surgery, you can plan for almost everything except the price - jseliger
http://www.themorningnews.org/article/an-unthinkably-modern-miracle?src=longreads
======
lostlogin
>> Similar to a colonoscopy, a cystoscopy is a test that involves inserting a
plastic camera scope into the penis and then extending it the full length of
the urethra, all the way into the bladder. It differs notably from a
colonoscopy in that it’s done while fully conscious. << umm, of all the
difference, this isn't the main one. Hell, it's not one at all depending where
you go. That aside, this is a great piece.

------
mulligan
I think this problem is something the folks at
[https://pokitdok.com/](https://pokitdok.com/) are trying to solve

